

Akamai and Cloudfare issues in Europe - fdsask
http://www.akamai.com/html/technology/dataviz1.html

======
XERQ
We're using Akamai for XERQ's static assets and have noticed a 20% traffic
drop today. After scratching our heads and remembering that Memorial day is
next week, it's a bit relieving to see this isn't just us.

Can anyone recommend a monitoring tool that can check from many locations at
the same time? We're using nagios and a few other homebrew solutions from 3
different datacenters, but none of them picked this up.

